
Mirrors and Elevators: what is the user problem? - asharpe
http://signalvnoise.com/posts/1244-defining-the-problem-of-elevator-waiting-times
======
jhwhite
Houston airport encountered the boredom syndrome where people were waiting too
long to get their baggage. The solution? Make them walk further to give
baggage handlers more time to get the bags out.

Complaints dropped to near zero.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/opinion/sunday/why-
waiting...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/opinion/sunday/why-waiting-in-
line-is-torture.html?pagewanted=all)

